# nds-card.com - active/legitimate site?



## ConnorWorley (Aug 31, 2012)

This site seems to be the best place to buy the DSTWO for 3ds.  I've paid using the Western Union method, and sent them my WU payment info via the specified emails.  However, it's been several days and there's been no email response or any indication that they're doing anything.  My order doesn't show up in shipment tracking either.  Anybody know what's up?


----------



## ConnorWorley (Sep 2, 2012)

Does anyone have any information?


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd guess this is the reason. If it doesn't show up in a couple of weeks I guess there's nothing you can really do. Sorry


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Sep 2, 2012)

keep emailing them using very basic English. I know you can find out from Western Union if they picked up the money.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2012)

nds-card used to be our official sponsor, but sadly paypal shutdown their account and they went under.
I suggest checking out this site now
http://www.zhuzhuchina.com/store/
I have bought from them several time and can say they are great site to work with. They have the fastest shipping around!


----------



## L-Lawliet (Oct 20, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> nds-card used to be our official sponsor, but sadly paypal shutdown their account and they went under.
> I suggest checking out this site now
> http://www.zhuzhuchina.com/store/
> I have bought from them several time and can say they are great site to work with. They have the fastest shipping around!


nds-card is still online and has a paypal account (I guess it must be a new one, they're taking payments through it).


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 20, 2012)

L-Lawliet said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > nds-card used to be our official sponsor, but sadly paypal shutdown their account and they went under.
> ...


That post was made back when they weren't online. They just came back online again
http://gbatemp.net/topic/335875-nds-card-is-back


----------



## L-Lawliet (Oct 21, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> L-Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


Ah, my mistake. I was looking for Supercard dealers yesterday and found this thread but not the other one.


----------

